# Automator, quelle limite ?



## Revival' (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Etant un récent switcher, je n'ai découvert automator qu'a partir de hier (enfin). C'est démoniaque et j'ai pût créer quelques application bien pratique assez facilement (ouai, ba j'ai fait de mon macbook un réveil).

Cependant il me manque quelques détails sur ce qu'il peut faire pour pouvoir au mieux profiter des applications ou processus crées.
Je m'explique, pour le moment si je souhaite qu'une application automator se lance au démarrage de mon macbook, il me suffit de l'ajouter dans Préférence système > Compte > Ouverture. Or pour que mon réveil fasse son boulot il m'a fallu enlever le mdp que j'avais mis à l'ouverture de mon macbook.

Je cherche donc à savoir s'il est possible dans automator, de rajouter une ligne du genre : "Démarrage du processus lors de la mise en activité du Mac ?"

Deuxième question, est il possible d'indiquer une heure à laquelle je souhaite que mon proccessus ou application créer sous automator se lance ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Pour la deuxième question, iCal est la solution la plus facile pour ouvrir une application ou un fichier à une heure donnée.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

et sinon utiliser un freeware de reveil lanceur d'itunes 

c'est pas ca qui manque

-
en passant 

en programmant ton mac pour qu'il s'allume à telle heure
tu crées un RV ical dont l'alarme est un fichier itunes

mais franchement le plus simple est un"logiciel radio reveil"


----------



## Revival' (1 Septembre 2008)

> Pour la deuxième question, iCal est la solution la plus facile pour ouvrir une application ou un fichier à une heure donnée.



Merci, je ne pensais pas que iCal avait cette faculté. Cependant je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil, et 
sa m'a l'air assez barbare de configurer une certaine action à effectuer tous les jours à tel heure, toute l'année.
Il n'y a donc pas dans automator : Commencer le processus à 17H05 ?!
Si non c'est dommage, sa pourrait lui apporter de bien plus vaste possibilités.




> mais franchement le plus simple est un"logiciel radio reveil"



Le cas du réveil n'était qu'un exemple. Je veux bien croire que l'utilisation d'un logiciel radio réveil est bien plus simple, mais disons que je souhaite, aussi, que le matin, mon mac relève le courrier, lance Safari sur 2 de mes pages infos préférées et ouvre Adium avec pour statut "en train de se réveiller"(ceci aussi reste un exemple ).
C'est pourquoi, je demande si la possibiliter d'avoir une action automator "Lancer le processus lors de la mise en activiter du mac" m'interesse beaucoup .

Surtout que ces deux petites fonctions (que je ne trouve pas !!!! mais qui je l'espère existent) donneraient tout son sens à l'application Automator.

Merci beaucoup d'avoir répondu.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

ical est meconnu
il peut ouvrir n'importe quel fichier
et ce fichier peut lui même etre un ...script
( d'actions complexes)
ou une simple  URL web
ou un  listen ( de radio)
etc etc


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

@revival,
Je pense que tu as mal regardé. Toutes les fonctions de répétitions, heure précise etc sont dans le volet "information".

Sinon tu peux très bien mettre à l'ouverture de session une application Automator qui ouvre toutes les applications et fichiers voulus. 
Ou bien un script apple&#8230;

edit: grillé par Pascalformac


----------



## Revival' (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je viens de voir en effet 2-3 trucs sympathique.
Dommage tout de même que ce ne soit pas intégré dans Automator !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2008)

Revival' a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je viens de voir en effet 2-3 trucs sympathique.
> Dommage tout de même que ce ne soit pas intégré dans Automator !



Automator est une sorte d'interface de commande simplifiée vers des scripts "AppleScript". Les actions qui n'y sont pas prévues, il est possible d'utiliser AppleScript pour les créer !


----------

